# Access Doors Under Dinnet



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Just finished putting the access doors under the dinnet. Still have to find pulls but the hard part is done. Ordered the doors from rockler $18 ec, they look close the white is a little whiter but you can hardly notice unless you look closely.

Russ

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6310

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6309


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

NAturedog2 said:


> Just finished putting the access doors under the dinnet. Still have to find pulls but the hard part is done. Ordered the doors from rockler $18 ec, they look close the white is a little whiter but you can hardly notice unless you lok closely. I will post pics shortly.
> 
> Russ


 And the pictures are located . . . . . where?









Okay - new rule. You're not allowed to post a mod that I would like to do without posting pictures.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok any help on how to get the actual pic to be seen nothe link would be great.

Russ


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks Great!







Now there's another thing I HAVE to do.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Okay - new rule. You're not allowed to post a mod that I would like to do without posting pictures.


Agree!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, Russ!








My DW has been asking fo this one for some time now. If she sees this thread, I'm toast!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well done, Russ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug...are you saying you don't have a door there? My dinette has the water pump under one seat (no acess) but the other seat has a drawer built in.

Guess they removed the drawer when they swapped the dinette and couch?


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> access doors under the dinnet


nice mod...been trying to get DH to do that one, would make life much easier than lifting up the dinette cushions and the plywood and reaching in to get the items we need.

thanks for posting pics









how long did it take you?


----------



## kimwipes (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks great! Could you post a link to the part (door) you ordered? Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great mod!

My 31RQS already has them, though.

Mark


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice mod.

When our 21RS is tucked in travel mode, that under dinette storage area also functions as my safe for items I don't want a thief to have any access to. You have to pull out the slide to be able to get under the seat to get to our good stuff(s).

Enjoy.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

here is the link for rockler. you click on the begin order and then click on doors, then click RTF tradional one in the middle. Then you can change your edge style by clicking on the top link, I use 115 which is a smooth rounded over edge. Beachbum used one that is pictured at this point which has a bump around the edge. then you put the qty you want, fill in the door size which I used 21 width by 9.5 height. I had to drill the hinge hole myself but I would think ther would be a way for you to have them do that too.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5986


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you for your timely post on this project. Just last night I was pricing this type of door through Home Depot to put 3 doors on the base of our queen bed. I had planned on putting gas struts under the bed but DW liked the idea of having compartments with baskets or drawers better so that is the direction we are taking.
Your job looks very nice. Certainly a useful and attractive mod.
Bob


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

NAturedog2 said:


> Ok any help on how to get the actual pic to be seen nothe link would be great.
> 
> Russ


Here are your pics in the body of a post:



















I only showed the thumbnails to save bandwidth space.

To show the pic in a post, you must first copy the "properties" of the photo or thumbnail. This is done by right clicking on the photo or thumbnail and then clicking on "properties". Then highlight the web address and right click on the highlighted area. Then left click "copy". Close this window.

Next go to your _posting_ page. Left click on the little tree at the top of this window. Another window will appear. Then right click on the highlighted area in the new window and left click on "paste". Left click on OK and your done!

The best way to see just how this is supposed to look is click on the "reply" button next to the "quote" button for *this* post. You will see just how the format has to look in order for your photo to appear in the post.

I hope this helps you. I just read it, and although I understand it, I'm not sure how clearly I explained it!

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job!








We received our door from Rockler, but haven't installed it yet. Do you have photos of the inside of the opening...ie, how you framed it to reinforce the flimsy panel that the door will mount to?


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take a photo later tonight and post it tomorrow or the inside. Basicly I cut a 2 by 4 in half and notched one end so it fit around the aluminum frame on one side and against the other side , this goes acroos the top the bottom has a 1by2 across the bottom I cut the flimsy plywood flush with that at the bottom. the side are still flimsy but there is only about 1" or less before the side aluminum pieces so I thought this would be fine. the top piece I put flush with the top of the opening. Hope this makes sense. I also screwd the top 2by 2 ends to the aluminum. (it is very soft and screws into very easily, use fine thread screws for this part.) I then used a brad nailer and nailed the flimsy plywood to the 2 by 2 top piece. (you could use small finish nails for this if you don't have access to a brad nailer, or possibly a heavy duty staple gun as the plywood is very thin.)

Here is an inside view.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=6312


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice job!! NAtureDog!! They look "factory"!!
C'mon, Dawn. think!! You can figure out how to do this. Or, if you look at my pics, you can see where I added a cross piece (inside) to stiffen the top of the door frame.
david


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

beachbum said:


> Nice job!! NAtureDog!! They look "factory"!!
> C'mon, Dawn. think!! You can figure out how to do this. Or, if you look at my pics, you can see where I added a cross piece (inside) to stiffen the top of the door frame.
> david


Thanks for the great pics beachbum. I used those as reference.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice. Another mod to add to the list. Great job!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Nice job!! NAtureDog!! They look "factory"!!
> C'mon, Dawn. think!! You can figure out how to do this. Or, if you look at my pics, you can see where I added a cross piece (inside) to stiffen the top of the door frame.
> david


LOL! I know! I just wanted to see how NAtureDog did his


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Has anyone done this same mod but only installed a slide out drawer instead. That is where i keep my skillet(electric) and most of my big pots.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

macfish said:


> Has anyone done this same mod but only installed a slide out drawer instead. That is where i keep my skillet(electric) and most of my big pots.


I thought about doing a drawer but 1. I didn't thnk I could find drawer slides that long and 2. you loosee a lot of space putting a drawer in, I think it could be done though, maybe odn't make it the whole way back.


----------



## kimwipes (Apr 13, 2007)

Has anybody tried to get a matching door from Keystone? My 28BHS already has a drawer under one seat , and I measured the front at exactly 21 by 9.5. Would prefer to have matching doors and only pay for one new, so I sent mail to Keystone to see if they sell them.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

What are the dimensions for the opening that you cut in the end of the dinette and what are the dimensions of the door front? I can figure out the rest. This would be a great storage addition for a place to keep the toaster, electric space heater, etc. which would free up some space in the galley storage.

Thanks for the idea.

Mike


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

My 29FBHS already had the door under one of the dinette seats, and a drawer under the other one - I put an under bed plastic storage bin in the one without the drawer so I could store items under there and be able to access them easily.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well done, Russ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug...are you saying you don't have a door there? My dinette has the water pump under one seat (no acess) but the other seat has a drawer built in.

Guess they removed the drawer when they swapped the dinette and couch?
[/quote]
Jim,

I do have a drawer under the forward bench of the dinette, although it is not all that deep. The only access to the rear bench is through the top.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kimwipes (Apr 13, 2007)

I finally got around to doing this mod. My 28BHS had a drawer under the front dinnette seat but nothing on the back. So instead of getting a mismatched door on the back or having to buy two doors from rockers, I asked my dealer to order an identical door from Keystone.

He quoted me $14 plus $10 shipping, and that included a matching door knob. They have both white and off-white colors (initially I got the wrong color).

So, there you have an alternative to get an original door for a decent price.


----------

